# Hitachi WJ 200 vs Teco or AC Tech



## oldschool (Sep 22, 2012)

Im thinking about the Hitachi WJ200 for my 1.5 hp Bridgeport. It is more expensive than the comparable AC tech and Teco drives. Anyone have any experience with it ? Is it worth the extra cost ? I notice the Hitachi has built in Dynamic braking. Worth it ?


----------



## arvidj (Sep 22, 2012)

oldschool said:


> Im thinking about the Hitachi WJ200 for my 1.5 hp Bridgeport. It is more expensive than the comparable AC tech and Teco drives. Anyone have any experience with it ? Is it worth the extra cost ? I notice the Hitachi has built in Dynamic braking. Worth it ?



I mentioned this in another thread ...

I have an SJ200 and two WJ200's.

I have a preference for the old style, discontinued SJ200 simply because  the control panel can be removed and put where it needs to be while the  rest of the VFD is in a protected location. The new, improved WJ200  does not have that feature.

But other than that I have not had any issues with them.

As far as the built in Dynamic Braking ... if I recall correctly I had to add some seriously large resistors to the SJ200 to allow the Dynamic Braking to work ... something on the order of two 35 ohm multi hundred watt ceramic resistors from eBay in series for 70 ohms total. Cheaper than the dynamic braking resistors offered by Hitachi.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2012)

The Teco FM50 can use dynamic braking as well. Same thing - you need to add the resistors. I haven't bothered since I'm letting it ramp up and down in speed. Haven't had a need to 'dynamite' it yet.

I'm running 1 1/2 HP, 240 V motors off a 2 HP FM50. I like it.


----------



## Pacer (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a WJ200 and an SJ200 on mill and lathe - I considered adding the resistors, but after operating them for a while with only setting the braking parameters down to 1 1/2 sec, I find that is ample for what I do... (Ask me if I _LOVE_ these things???)


----------

